# FM C Litter



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

My lovely himalaya splashed girl, Vaneheims Gretchen, gave birth to a huge litter last night. The father is lindberg's Vanaheims Lipton, a gorgeous tricolour buck.









(Picture is taking by Sofie/lindberg)

I found 15 babies in the nest, 1 of which was halfway eaten, a couple were aneamic and then there were a few other runts. After culling those, she has 7 beautiful bubs left:


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

they are beautiful mice and im sure the little ones will turn out beautiful as well


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks, Andy!

5 days old already. :mrgreen:



















So amazing how you can already see the markings.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

they are chunky and beautiful


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Well, getting chunkier and more beautiful!  1 week old today.










I think there are 3 girls (the two light ones, and the second from left), and 4 boys. They are absolutely gorgeous, if I may say so myself. :lol: The one farthest to the left has got 3 light spots. It's really exciting to see how they all turn out.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

I was right.  3 does, 4 bucks.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

they are really gorgeous, are you planning on keeping them?


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks, besty. :mrgreen: And no, I'm not keeping any of these.

Two weeks! Two of each.














































[imghttp://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h449/FantasiaMousery/FM%20Kuld%20C/FMKuldCP32510122.jpg[/img]


----------



## genevie (Mar 11, 2012)

Lovely chubby babies! Especially love the markings on that last one, very sweet


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

I think they are all fab ... how come your not keeping any of them ... I wish I lived near you as I love the boys and Im in need of a good stud


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

*andy*: Yeah, that's a shame.  Well, this litter is more of a "fun" one. I always wanted to try to make tricolours. But my main project is Himi, Simi, Beige, CPB, Bone and PEW - all in self. So these aren't keepers, though I think they're all really lovely.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

3 weeks. :mrgreen:

*Fantasias Clara*



















*Fantasias C?*



















*Fantasias Cassiopeia*



















*Fantasias C?*



















*Fantasias C?*



















*Fantasias C?*



















*Fantasias C?*


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

4 weeks. 

*Fantasias Clara*



















*Fantasias C?*



















*Fantasias Cassiopeia*



















*Fantasias C? *



















*Fantasias C?*



















*Fantasias C?*



















*Fantasias C?*


----------



## genevie (Mar 11, 2012)

Lovely little boys  I really love Cassiopeia too!


----------



## MoonMagick (Nov 14, 2012)

They are so darn cute!! I'm relatively new to mice, but seeing all these baby pictures seriously makes me want to consider breeding in the future!


----------

